# Crawfish fly



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

I had an idea pop into my head about crawfish, I do t know if it's because it was lunch time or because I've never tied one before. Like all my ideas about fly tying I never bring them to life mostly because there is already a pattern identical to it. Now with this fly I've searched the web and can't seem to find anything like it, I'm open to any critiques on it like I said its my first attempt and those just happen to be the colors I had handy. I'm looking at changing the color and making a slight adjustment to the tail, hope yall enjoy!


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Hopefully this picture isn't sideways


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Cool man. 
100% of the times I have had bass in my livewell for tournaments I have had crawfish pieces puked up when I went to clean it up....that says something about how much crawfish bass eat.

Where do you tie off? Crawfish actually swim forward....


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

that's a baddy daddy lamatai tebby chai.

um, tute...


please and thank you.



maybe you could use a flat piece of plastic for the flipper??? like a cut piece of a large soda straw, then paint it with a brown sharpie???

rust or dark brown would be cool.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

sgrem said:


> Cool man.
> 100% of the times I have had bass in my livewell for tournaments I have had crawfish pieces puked up when I went to clean it up....that says something about how much crawfish bass eat.
> 
> Where do you tie off? Crawfish actually swim forward....


they crawl forward, they retreat from predators backwards. no?


----------

